# Ersatzkabel RM550 Netzteil



## Deathy93 (6. August 2014)

Guten Tag,
die PCIE Kabel (2x 6+2 Pin) und die Kabel für Peripheral (4Pin Molex) meines Netzteiles sind kaputt gegangen. Ich wollte heute meine Kabel alle neu verlegen und beim Rausziehen aus dem Netzteil sind die Kabel "gerissen".
Das Netzteil ist ja voll modular.
Nun betreibe ich meinen Rechner mit der onboard GPU. Das Netzteil habe ich letztes Jahr im Oktober bei Mindfactory gekauft.
Es handelt sich um das Corsair RM550.

Wäre es möglich, dass ich nur die PCIe Kabel und die Kabel für Peripheral zugeschickt bekomme?


Würde es mich was kosten?

Das Ganze schaut jetzt so aus:

http://abload.de/img/img_20140806_19205896j3a.jpg


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. August 2014)

Frag doch mal Mindfactory an . Danach kannste bei Corsair nachhaken . 

Was man noch machen könnte ist bei ebay schauen .. evtl bietet ja jemand das gleiche netzteil Defekt an .. logisch aber mit Kabel ^^







> Würde es mich was kosten?



Wenns ein Garantiefall ist nicht . Deshalb versuche zuerst den support anzuschreiben bzw mit bild wenns geht .. Da  sollte ja min 2 jahre Garantie druff sein .


----------



## Deathy93 (6. August 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Mindfactory an . Danach kannste bei Corsair nachhaken .
> 
> Was man noch machen könnte ist bei ebay schauen .. evtl bietet ja jemand das gleiche netzteil Defekt an .. logisch aber mit Kabel ^^
> 
> ...



Bei Mindfactory muss ich direkt das komplette Netzteil einschicken und stehe dann wieder 2 Monate ohne Netzteil da.
Ich weiß, dass Corsair sehr kulant und kundenfreundlich ist. Ich habe schon paar Mal mitbekommen, dass Sie jemanden mit ähnlichen Problemen kostenlos Ersatzkabel zugeschickt haben. 
Und selbst wenn ich ein paar Euro zahlen muss, ist mir das immer noch lieber als das ganze Netzteil bei MF einzuschicken.


Das wird nicht klappen, denn ein Stück Plastik vorne am PIN ist ebenfalls abgebrochen.

Ob's ein Garantiefall ist, weiß ich nicht. Wahrscheinlich habe ich einfach zu viel Kraft aufgewendet


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. August 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory muss ich direkt das komplette Netzteil einschicken und stehe dann wieder 2 Monate ohne Netzteil da.
> Ich weiß, dass Corsair sehr kulant und kundenfreundlich ist. Ich habe schon paar Mal mitbekommen, dass Sie jemanden mit ähnlichen Problemen kostenlos Ersatzkabel zugeschickt haben.
> Und selbst wenn ich ein paar Euro zahlen muss, ist mir das immer noch lieber als das ganze Netzteil bei MF einzuschicken.
> 
> ...




Wieso das ganze Netzteil einschicken . 
Am Netzteil ist nichts dran . Sag dem Support das du das Netzteil nicht versenden kannst ,weil du deine Brötchen damit verdienen musst . Der Pc ist dein Arbeitsplatz . Mach ich auch immer


----------



## Deathy93 (6. August 2014)

SaftSpalte schrieb:


> Wieso das ganze Netzteil einschicken .
> Am Netzteil ist nichts dran . Sag dem Support das du das Netzteil nicht versenden kannst ,weil du deine Brötchen damit verdienen musst . Der Pc ist dein Arbeitsplatz . Mach ich auch immer


 
Bei MF muss man immer den ganzen Artikel einschicken. Sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen 

Naja, ich hoffe, dass Corsair mir die 2 Kabel zuschicken kann. Ich warte einfach auf eine Antwort


----------



## SaftSpalte (6. August 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Bei MF muss man immer den ganzen Artikel einschicken. Sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen
> 
> Naja, ich hoffe, dass Corsair mir die 2 Kabel zuschicken kann. Ich warte einfach auf eine Antwort



Da musst du einfach hart bleiben .


----------



## drstoecker (6. August 2014)

Hör erstmal direkt beim corsair Support nach.wenn es nicht klappt selber reparieren oder jemanden der es kann, da der Schaden ja nicht so groß ist.


----------



## Deathy93 (6. August 2014)

Genau das habe ich vor 


Danke für die Antworten! 

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ohne Graka ist ja schon blöd


----------



## RaidRazer (6. August 2014)

Mir ist genau das selbe mit dem gleichen Netzteil eines Kollegen passiert. Wollte das Teil in ein Bitfenix Prodigy verbauen und hab ein bisschen die Kabel hin und her gebogen und schon waren diese ab.

Mal abgesehen davon das dass Teil sowieso Schrott ist lässt die Qualität der Kabel sehr zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Deathy93 (6. August 2014)

Hört sich ja ermutigend an :O

@RaidRazer
Ich weiß, single rail, schlechte caps etc...

Hab momentan nur keine Kohle fürn neues Netzteil


----------



## Bluebeard (7. August 2014)

Deathy93 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> die PCIE Kabel (2x 6+2 Pin) und die Kabel für Peripheral (4Pin Molex) meines Netzteiles sind kaputt gegangen. Ich wollte heute meine Kabel alle neu verlegen und beim Rausziehen aus dem Netzteil sind die Kabel "gerissen".
> Das Netzteil ist ja voll modular.
> Nun betreibe ich meinen Rechner mit der onboard GPU. Das Netzteil habe ich letztes Jahr im Oktober bei Mindfactory gekauft.
> ...




Hi Deathy93,

Mach bitte im Kundenportal eine Anfrage auf und schreib mir die Ticketnumer. Die Kabel schicke ich dir zu. Kein Thema!

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Deathy93 (7. August 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi Deathy93,
> 
> Mach bitte im Kundenportal eine Anfrage auf und schreib mir die Ticketnumer. Die Kabel schicke ich dir zu. Kein Thema!
> 
> Viele Grüße!




Hallo,
vielen Dank!
Ticketnummer 6504095


----------



## Deathy93 (11. August 2014)

Oh man, jetzt verstehe ich, warum der Corsair Support so schlecht geredet wird.

Eben kam ein Päkchen von UPS...

Ich hatte mich schon gefreut, wieder zocken zu können.
Zu früh gefreut, denn in dem Päkchen ist nur das 1 Kabel für Peripherie-Geräte. 
Von dem für mich viel wichtigerem PCIe Kabel für meine Graka fehlt jede Spur.

Well done, Corsair!


Sorry wegen Doppelpost!


----------



## Bluebeard (11. August 2014)

Hi Deathy93,

ich kann deine Enttäuschung schon verstehen. Der Kollege hat leider nur das Molex Kabel gebucht gehabt. Deine Anfrage war leider nicht ganz klar, da du direkt das Molex Kabel gewählt hattest bei der Teilenummer und nicht das dir viel wichtigere PCI-E Kabel. Ich habe das PCI-E Kabel nun aber direkt selbst gebucht und es wird alsbald rausgehen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Deathy93 (12. August 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi Deathy93,
> 
> ich kann deine Enttäuschung schon verstehen. Der Kollege hat leider nur das Molex Kabel gebucht gehabt. Deine Anfrage war leider nicht ganz klar, da du direkt das Molex Kabel gewählt hattest bei der Teilenummer und nicht das dir viel wichtigere PCI-E Kabel. Ich habe das PCI-E Kabel nun aber direkt selbst gebucht und es wird alsbald rausgehen.
> 
> Viele Grüße!


 
Hallo,
keine Ahnung, was ich angeklickt habe und was nicht 
Ich weiß nur, dass ich geschrieben habe, dass ich PCIE und Molex benötige. 
Hier im Forum und auch bei euch auf der Seite.

Naja, ich hoffe, dass das Kabel schnell da ist.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deathy93 (13. August 2014)

Kann ich damit rechnen, dass das Kabel morgen noch raus geht, oder wie lange soll ich jetzt warten?


----------



## Bluebeard (14. August 2014)

Ich hake in der Sache zum genauen Liefertermin nach. Gebucht ist das ganze bereits, jedoch fehlt mir noch die Information zum Versand. Bitte noch um ein wenig Geduld.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Deathy93 (14. August 2014)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich hake in der Sache zum genauen Liefertermin nach. Gebucht ist das ganze bereits, jedoch fehlt mir noch die Information zum Versand. Bitte noch um ein wenig Geduld.
> 
> Vielen Dank.


 
Alles klar, danke für die Mühen!


----------



## Deathy93 (18. August 2014)

Wird das noch was?


----------



## Bluebeard (18. August 2014)

Wie der Kollege bereits im Ticket geschrieben hat, wird das Kabel innerhalb der nächsten Tage versandt. Du erhältst bei Versand dann via Email Informationen zum Tracking.


----------



## Deathy93 (22. August 2014)

Kabel kam heute an.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Flexsist (23. August 2014)

Hat ja nur fast 10 Tage gedauert. 

Spaß bei Seite, ich hab den Thread hier verfolgt. Find ich klasse das Corsair hier so kulant ist und die Kabel ohne wenn und aber zugeschickt hat, das würde man sich auch von anderen Herstellern wünschen.

Von mir gibt's dafür n dickes Lob.


----------



## Deathy93 (24. August 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Hat ja nur fast 10 Tage gedauert.
> 
> Spaß bei Seite, ich hab den Thread hier verfolgt. Find ich klasse das Corsair hier so kulant ist und die Kabel ohne wenn und aber zugeschickt hat, das würde man sich auch von anderen Herstellern wünschen.
> 
> Von mir gibt's dafür n dickes Lob.


 
Ja, stimmt schon. Es war natürlich ärgerlich, dass ich das Kabel erst so spät bekommen habe, aber kann halt passieren.
Letztendlich bin ich doch ganz zufrieden mit dem Support von Corsair.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Ich kann sehr gut verstehen, wenn man in solchen Situationen ungeduldig wird. Da sind leider zwei Probleme zusammen gekommen, was dann zu der unangenehmen Verzögerung geführt hat. Einmal der Fehler unsererseits und einmal die kurzfristigen Bestandsprobleme. Wir bemühen uns stets schnell zu helfen, aber leider klappt das nicht immer so perfekt wie man es möchte. Ich bedanke mich daher auch für euer Verständnis.

Viele Grüße


----------

